# 2020 ck2510 hst..



## Mark2510 (Jun 3, 2020)

greetings everyone.. newbie here.. this past saturday (05/30/20) signed the papers for our 2020 Kioti ck2510 hst with fel.. r4 tires etc.. dealer had to order the 60" mmm.. once that gets in they will install it , prep it and deliver it to me 75 miles away.. my stepson and I are going in 50//50 as we each have 5 to 7 acre homesteads to mow and do maintenance etc. .We absolutely love the ck2510 hst. We took advantage of the 0 for 84 and this was the best time to cash in.. We had less than 2 weeks to locate 1. Come to find out the all new cx2510 was taking its place. The upgrades we wanted.. armsrest, dual pedals, tilt wheel, usb, 12v ,,,then come to find out . The mmm mounting brackets interfere with dual pedal lines under floorboard. Everything came to a sudden stop.. Cx2510 are being produced but without mmm until possibly fall or late summer.. we just couldn't wait that long without mmm as some area of our yards we cant get with our zero turns do to our rainy may. Our local dealer reached out to his sales rep.. all ck2510 are spoken for and no way to get one in.. he also said mid june their next shipment of cx2510 coming in.. we stand by our decision on ck2510 and couldn't be happier... i cant wait until i see the flatbed coming down my lane..because ill be like a kid again running out the door to see my new toy.. Owner told me wait until you and your.stepson see your new tracror cleaned up and detailed. Ill send pix as soon as i get my new Kioti.... i have been reading some posts on here and we feel this is a.great place to get answers if we have any questions.. I am a proud Kioti owner and cannot wait to use it....thanks everyone..


----------



## Mark2510 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mark2510*. *Looks like a great tractor. Your stepson and yourself are going to enjoy playing with that!!


----------



## Mark2510 (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks pogobill.. my my stepsons dad has a 2004 ck30 manual. With loader woodsnbrush hog rear blade.. etc. 271 hours.. no issues or problems.. he wouldnt let it go.. so we decided to go get our own.. had a 2610 with a mid mount been available.. we would have taken a serious consideration of the 2610.. opt for 25 hp or step up to tier 4 compliance..


----------



## Mark2510 (Jun 3, 2020)

I currently have my 92 deere 425 cat 0 with mid and rear pto / hydraulics. Front plow blade rear tiller 54" deck.. use it for my barn/ house chores. Snow removal.. even got a little dump trailer i use for our horse barn clean up.. the 2510 will be a much welcome tool to have. 4x4 and bucket a big bonus. The 425 will still get plenty of use. But its time to upgrade to make our work less tiresome.. father in law had the 425 since brand new and he passed it on to me, which i had to put some money into.. but 1100 hours with 20 horse v twin is still a rock solid work horse. Ill post pictures together when i get my new 2510.


----------



## Mark2510 (Jun 3, 2020)

1.1 hours on it.


----------

